# Quick introduction



## occamsarmyknife (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi All,

I've been coming across this site for the last few years on random searches for information and it's been consistently useful so I figured it's time to join.

I've been doing various forms of production work for at least the last 10 years, mostly on the technical side, especially lighting and sound. Never worked as a full-time job, but have done side work for various community and university groups as well as a bit of classwork. I'm an engineer by trade, but have been moonlighting a bit as a lighting designer and hope to keep it up.

Cheers!
Mike


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome Mike! Glad we have been already of assistance to you. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## Anvilx (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the CB and I say nice name.


----------

